# Roubaix Comp 07 - Squeaks and Groans



## pjgray66 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi,
I purchased a roubaix 07 comp a few weeks ago (in the UK) and it suffers from squeaks and 'groans'. It appears to be an intermittant fault and the main specialised dealer has had it back for his inspection and re-lubrication, and declared nothing was wrong. The noise only occurs when pedalling, and never when free wheeling, or when turning. It almost feels as if the Zertz inserts are making the noise as the frame flexes, and once even when I got off the bike but I can't discount rotational issues with the crank. Any suggestions. Should I spray some penetrating oil into the inserts? Could any damage occur to these rubbers?

I do plan to take it back to the shop once they reopen again after the holidays but I am hoping for some experience out on the net.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Noises like that can be a real pain...

Have you checked the seatpost, seatpost clamp and saddle rails?? My Roubaix Expert was making annoying squeaks and clicks when pedaling and I narrowed it down to the seatpost area. In the end I swapped the stock seatpost for a Thompson Elite and everything is now silent. On the otherhand, my wife was having the same issue on her Expert and we narrowed her issues down to he Specialized Jett saddle.

For both of us the sounds were only evident when pedaling seated, standing and pedaling and/or freewheeling were silent.

It could also be your bottom bracket or chainring bolts that are the issue.

I highly doubt it's the Zertz inserts that are the culprits....But you never know...


----------



## phelan (Aug 30, 2007)

check the crankbolt in your bottombracket, if it's loose it'll squeak and moan on nearly every stroke.


----------



## RoubRider (Aug 1, 2007)

My seatpost noise was solved by cutting the carbon fiber post down to size. (I have an Expert Triple, '07) The long length of the post causes it to wiggle and hit the inside of the seat tube when pedaling. The mechanic at the place I bought the bike found this problem; it's a common problem and cutting it solved the problem completely!


Tom


----------



## harv2002 (Jan 6, 2006)

I had a noise from my roubaix also and narrowed it down to my seat post after taking it back to where I purchased the bike.The mechanic torqued and lubed everything and still was making a squeaking noise.I solved the problem by running a strip of elecrical tape down the length of the seat post,The part the is not exposed problem solved.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

I have a really squeeky Toupe saddle that i have learnt to live with. I believe its one of the rails where it is joined to the rear of the saddle.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

zacolnago said:


> I have a really squeeky Toupe saddle that i have learnt to live with. I believe its one of the rails where it is joined to the rear of the saddle.


Try using a toothpick to get some grease up onto that rail where is joins the plastic seat frame. Repeat if the squeeking returns. I've done that to quiet several saddles.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> I have a really squeeky Toupe saddle that i have learnt to live with. I believe its one of the rails where it is joined to the rear of the saddle.


So much for Specialized's quality control. You're not the only one. I bought one Friday night (I already have two on my other bikes), and while walking out of the store I squeezed the shell and rail together to mimic pressure on the shell (not quite sure why I did this), and voila! Squeeky squeeky squeeky. Took it right back and showed the clerk, who agreed that would drive him nuts too, and got my money back.

None of my other ones do this. 

Oldteen's suggestion would help, but IMO this shouldn't be required on a brand new, top-of-the-line seat.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks Oldteen, i'll give it a try. I agree Dr John, this shouldn't be happening on a new saddle, especially at the price of the Toupe. Mine developed after a few days and i assumed that at 220 lbs i might be a bit heavy for the saddle. Other than the squeek its a fantastic saddle.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Dr_John said:


> So much for Specialized's quality control. You're not the only one. I bought one Friday night (I already have two on my other bikes), and while walking out of the store I squeezed the shell and rail together to mimic pressure on the shell (not quite sure why I did this), and voila! Squeeky squeeky squeeky. Took it right back and showed the clerk, who agreed that would drive him nuts too, and got my money back.
> 
> None of my other ones do this.
> 
> Oldteen's suggestion would help, but IMO this shouldn't be required on a brand new, top-of-the-line seat.


I agree I would have taken that new saddle back too. I like the Toupe on my Tarmac, but would not if it were a squeeker right out of the box. 
I've had a number of good-quality seats get noisy after riding in the rain or through streams & mud (MTB, of course). One quick spot of grease usu quiets things for a long time -at least until the next rain storm.


----------



## pjgray66 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi,
Thanks for all that have commented on this thread. I certainly believe it is related to the seat/seat post. I have removed the post and re-greased it but the intermittant squeak remained. So today I removed my saddle bag that straps around the post and the seat rails, cycled 30km and the bike was 'silent' despite some very aggressive riding up some fairly steep hills. I hope this is now the end to the problem, and I'll let you all know. 

Harv2002: I might try your suggestion. I don't really want to cut it down unless I have to.

As a newbie here I do appreciate ALL your advice and comments. Good to read!


----------



## abqcleve (May 27, 2008)

Really sounds like the saddle rails. A bit** of a problem to solve! I'm a bigger guy (210 lbs) and have tried several Specialized Toupe saddles of similar design, all with the same problem. Dealer/owner seems suspiciously familiar with the issue and stated categorically that grease wouldn't help. He's been very good about letting me try other saddles, but he insists on my sticking with Specialized. I will probably be switching brands/designs soon: no one wants to ride with a squeaker!!!


----------



## danrhiggins (Jun 2, 2008)

*I had a similar problem - likely the seatpost*

I have an '08 Pro. Same frustration with "creaking". My LBS, very knowledgeable and trustworthy, explained why "noise" problems can be a real pain, especially with CF frames. But they quickly narrowed it to the seatpost. Tried lubing it. Tried 2 other seatposts including a Thompson. The noise changed somewhat but never went away. They found a small bulge of "bonding material" on the inside of the seat tube. I have done a lot of business with this LBS so they are replacing the frameset. That will eliminate the current frame as the culprit. I should know by the weekend.

BTW, aside from that annoying noise (which was clearly audible by other riders I was with this past weekend) I love the bike.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

While my squeaks were with a '08 Tarmac SL, I thought I'd pass on what I did to eliminate them. Oddly enough, I've never had a single creak on my '06 Roubaix Expert, which now has over 11,000 miles on.

*Creaking seatpost:* This was driving me crazy, but I finally fixed it. Cutting it down helped a lot, but it was still there. I then used Tacx carbon prep., greased the collar/clamp and torqued to 45 in-lb instead of the recommend max of 55 in-lb and that creak disappeared. I was pleasantly surprised it worked.

*Creak elsewhere:* I then discovered I had another creak, which sounded like a seatpost creak, but it happened when I was _out_ of the seat. I'm not sure what is was, but I fixed it by tightening the cable guide on the bottom bracket shell and using washers between my Tacx Tao cages and bosses.

*squeaking Toupe seat:* Becoming a real problem with these otherwise excellent saddles. Also, I just discovered that the shell was broken on the Toupe on my Roubaix. Fortunately my LBS warranty exchanged it for a new one. I just hope it's not a squeaker.


----------



## danrhiggins (Jun 2, 2008)

New frame came in a couple weeks ago. Rode few climbs, 30 miles last week and 30 miles on Fathers Day with no creaking! Yeah.


----------

